# URGGHHH! Black Ops  Zombies Migrating Host!!



## Mr Meme (Feb 25, 2011)

Gosh is this Very Very Very Annoying to anyone else?

Ok so i get into a game oh wait look everyone has Mics AWESOME

But wait its Migrating Host Bye Bye People in lobby 

Ok lets try again! WooHoo

10 Trys later

Oh look i can finally Play Black ops Zombies

40 or 50 Minutes Later oh that was fun lets play again

50 Minutes spent trying to find people in a lobby where it didn't migrate the Host

Oh i found a match to play!
-----------------------------
That was mostly Sarcastic But does anyone else hate when it migrates the Host then Kicks you form the lobby or closes it? (In Nazi Zombies Or Natzis IDK).

Is there any way to Tell or make TreyArch Fix this?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Feb 26, 2011)

They can not 
The company in charge of Treyarch known as activision are cheap gits who wont let treyarch make dedicated servers which would not require a host.


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 26, 2011)

Sewer dweller said:


> They can not
> The company in charge of Treyarch known as activision are cheap gits who wont let treyarch make dedicated servers which would not require a host.


 activision has relied on gamespy before to supply servers for their games.






also, i'm pretty sure the PC version of CoD games allows for dedicated servers..  but how exactly are you going to do that with console games?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Feb 27, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> activision has relied on gamespy before to supply servers for their games.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Im not sure but alot of FPS games on console dont require a host soo why does COD require a host?


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 27, 2011)

Sewer dweller said:


> Im not sure but alot of FPS games on console dont require a host soo why does COD require a host?


 examples, show them

all i know is that in the last generation of consoles, hosting was provided by an outside company a good portion of the time.  the only name that _really_ springs to mind is gamespy, and they were all over it.

also, i'm not sure what you mean by requiring a host.. much less which system you're talking about.. because i have a feeling that the 360's xbox live has some kinda server setup, so you don't even notice it.. but i could be wrong.  if so, lol.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 27, 2011)

Sewer dweller said:


> Im not sure but alot of FPS games on console dont require a host soo why does COD require a host?


 
What?! Yes they do. All games need a host, dedicated servers act as that host instead of it laying on one particular person.

I really want to know how you thought games worked. lol


----------

